# 3 acre lot with 10' pusher



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

What do you think ? Can a lot this size be done in a 5 hour window with this box ?


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

You should be able to do a 3 acre lot with a 10 foot pusher in 1.5-2 hrs depending on degree of difficulty with the lot and amount of snow.

Your truck with an 8' plow could do 40-60k sq ft. per hour


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Um no more than 2 hours with a rookie.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triton Snow;575584 said:


> What do you think ? Can a lot this size be done in a 5 hour window with this box ?


I'd scap the skid and go with an F 350 with a 8611lp and that way you can plow at like 30 mph and knock that lot out in less then 1 hour.

On a serious note I think you will easily do that lot in under 2 hours with your 2 speed skid and 10 ft pusher.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Under 2 hours, definetaly. Probably 1.5 hours with an operator with some experience.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

are you going to be using the machines to plow? or just get like 65 hard working spanish employees and give them those extra wide shovels

either way , i think its not big deal in less than 5


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

elite1msmith;576746 said:


> are you going to be using the machines to plow? or just get like 65 hard working spanish employees and give them those extra wide shovels
> 
> either way , i think its not big deal in less than 5


Sorry but I'm really just looking for some serious responses. But Thanks.


----------

